# I Hate Pigeons



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.strangezoo.com/content/item/13751.html


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That kid looks like a professional at crying.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL I saw this title and thought, "Why Charis, you big liar!"  That is a cute picture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

she gotta big head there dont she lol cant image how loud she was while screaming dohhhh


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, she has the expression but I really wonder if the pigeons would be so unconcerned if she was making any noise!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I hate parents that do stupid stuff like that to their kids just to take a picture and title it I hate pigeons.

I think she's freaked because she has that thing wrapped around here neck. That would make me scream.

Blaming it on the pigeons is just wrong.

I did find it funny to see Charis's name under the I hate pigeon title. Did catch my attention.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Charis, you are too funny!!! Really got our attention!


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Good Prank.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis, I just saw this. The tiltle, along with your name certainly did catch my eye. LOL. Funny. But I have to agree, do you think the pigeons would be swarming so, if that kid was yelling as loud as she looked? I know if I were a pigeon, I'd be out of there. LOL.


----------

